# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  أريد أن أبدأ في طلب العلم لكن لا أعرف كيف أبدأ ؟! أرشدوني رجاءً

## الحوراء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخواتي في الله .. أتمنى أن تنتشلوني مما أنا فيه ، لا حرمكم الله الأجر
أنا فتاة، سلفية المعتقد، حنبلية المذهب، أحفظ القرآن الكريم وأنا بصدد مراجعته ولله الحمد، ثقافتي الدينية لا بأس بها ..
أريد أن أبدأ في طلب العلم ، لكن لا أعرف كيف ولا من أين أبدأ ، لا أعرف ماهي العلوم التي يجب علي تعلمها ، والكتب التي يجب علي قراءتها ، لا أعرف ماذا أقرأ أو ماذا أحفظ أو ماذا أسمع ، أنا كثيرة التردد على الملتقيات العلمية ، أستفيد منها كثيرًا ، وأرى علم رواد هذه الملتقيات فأغبطهم عليه ، أنا موقنة تمامًا أنني سأكون فقيهة في المستقبل ، لكن حتى الآن لم أبدأ في تحقيق هذا الهدف ، لأني باختصار لا أعرف ماهي الخطوات التي توصلني إلى هذا الهدف ، أنا قررت أن أدخل قسم الشريعة في جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية إذا وصلت إلى سن الجامعة ، لكن أريد أن أبدأ من الآن ، فلا أعلم هل سأعيش إلى سن الجامعة أم لا ، دائما ما أقرأ قصص العلماء وصبرهم على طلب العلم ، كابن عباس وأبو العباس شيخ الإسلام وغيرهم ممن طلب العلم في الصغر فتعلو همتي ويزداد حماسي لطلب العلم ..
أختكم الصغيرة في حاجة إلى مساعدتكم ، أريد أن تجعلو لي جدول يومي وسأتبعه إن شاء الله ، أود أن يتحقق فيني قول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من يرد الله به خيرًا يفقه في الدين " . أريد أن أستغل صباي وتفرغي ، فهلا أرشدتموني إلى الطريق الصحيح لطلب العلم ، حتى إذا أصبحت عالمة مستقبلًا يكون لكم أجر جميع ما تعلمته إن شاء الله .

أختكم في الله ..

----------


## الحوراء

وليتكم تذكرون الكتب التي تنفع لي كمبتدئة في كل العلوم الشرعية ، حتى أقتنيها إن شاء الله قريبًا
وكيف أستفيد من الكتب ، هل يكفي القراءة فقط ؟ أم أحفظها . علمًا بأني لا أستطيع الذهاب إلى أحد ليشرح لي هذه الكتب ، كل ما أستطيعه هو سماع الدروس من مواقع العلماء ، فليتكم مع ذكر اسم الكتاب تذكرون اسم العالم الذي شرحه وكيف أستمع إلى شرحه
بالمتخصر المفيد أريد جدول متكامل ينفع لي جزيتم خيرًا ونفع بكم الإسلام والمسلمين

وبإذن الله الواحد الأحد أنني سأدعو عن ظهر غيب في الثلث الأخير لكل من ساعدني ولو بدعوة

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

ما شاء الله تبارك الله، هنئيا لك أخيتي على هذه الهمة في هذا السن أسأل الله تعالى أن يعلي همتك دائما ويزيدك علما.
أخيتي تصفحي في هذا المنتدى وستجدين ما يفيدك وحقيقة لا يوجد بين يدي متسع من الوقت لأساعدك الآن، لكن وجدت هذا الرابط من إضافات بعض الإخوة حفظهم الله فأرجو أن تستفيدي منه،

http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=85653

وسوف أعود لمساعدتك قريبا بإذن الله. 
ولكن إن كان عند الإخوة ما هو مفيد فاليقدموه إلينا، وأسأل المولى جل علاه أن ينفع بنا جميعا وأن نكون من المقربين إليه جل علاه.
وزادك الله من فضله أخيتي.

ولا تنسي أخيتي أن تفي بما وعدت وهي دعوة بالثلث الأخير من الليل. (إبتسامة).

----------


## ربا

ما شاء الله، بارك الله لك في همتك وحقق لك مرادك ومبتغاك
بحسب خبرتي المتواضعة سأقترح لك بعض الكتب وللإخوة والأخوات الأكثر خبرة مني حق التعقيب والاستدراك على ما سأكتبه فما أريد إلا مساعدتك وقد أصيب وقد أخطىء في ذلك
 وإليك المقترح
في علم العقيدة : عقيدة أهل السنة والجماعة للشيخ محمد بن عثيمين رحمه الله
في علم التفسير: التفسير الميسر وهو من إعداد نخبة من العلماء
في علم الفقه : منهج السالكين وتوضيح الفقه في الدين للشيخ السعدي رحمة الله عليه واستعيني بشروح المشايخ على الكتاب إن وجدتيها سواءا كانت مكتوبة أو مسموعة
في علم الحديث : شرح الأربعون النووية للشيخ محمد بن عثيمين رحمه الله
ولاتنسي أن تقرئي في كتب آداب طالب العلم وهي موجودة ولله الحمد منها مثلا كتاب حلية طالب العلم. ولا تغفلي عن الأشرطة والمحاضرات الوعظية وخصوصا التي تهتم بتربية النفس وتهذيبها فهي من زاد طالب العلم الجاد .

----------


## الحوراء

> ما شاء الله تبارك الله، هنئيا لك أخيتي على هذه الهمة في هذا السن أسأل الله تعالى أن يعلي همتك دائما ويزيدك علما.
> أخيتي تصفحي في هذا المنتدى وستجدين ما يفيدك وحقيقة لا يوجد بين يدي متسع من الوقت لأساعدك الآن، لكن وجدت هذا الرابط من إضافات بعض الإخوة حفظهم الله فأرجو أن تستفيدي منه،
> 
> http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=85653
> 
> وسوف أعود لمساعدتك قريبا بإذن الله. 
> ولكن إن كان عند الإخوة ما هو مفيد فاليقدموه إلينا، وأسأل المولى جل علاه أن ينفع بنا جميعا وأن نكون من المقربين إليه جل علاه.
> وزادك الله من فضله أخيتي.
> 
> ولا تنسي أخيتي أن تفي بما وعدت وهي دعوة بالثلث الأخير من الليل. (إبتسامة).


جزاك الله أختي الغالية أم عبد الرحمن ، أسأل الله أن لا يحرمك أجر مساعدتي
وأنا بانتظار عودتك




> ولا تنسي أخيتي أن تفي بما وعدت وهي دعوة بالثلث الأخير من الليل. (إبتسامة).


أنا عندي وعدي ، دعوت لكِ ولأبي عبد الرحمن ولعبد الرحمن وإخوته

----------


## الحوراء

> ما شاء الله، بارك الله لك في همتك وحقق لك مرادك ومبتغاك
> بحسب خبرتي المتواضعة سأقترح لك بعض الكتب وللإخوة والأخوات الأكثر خبرة مني حق التعقيب والاستدراك على ما سأكتبه فما أريد إلا مساعدتك وقد أصيب وقد أخطىء في ذلك
> وإليك المقترح
> في علم العقيدة : عقيدة أهل السنة والجماعة للشيخ محمد بن عثيمين رحمه الله
> في علم التفسير: التفسير الميسر وهو من إعداد نخبة من العلماء
> في علم الفقه : منهج السالكين وتوضيح الفقه في الدين للشيخ السعدي رحمة الله عليه واستعيني بشروح المشايخ على الكتاب إن وجدتيها سواءا كانت مكتوبة أو مسموعة
> في علم الحديث : شرح الأربعون النووية للشيخ محمد بن عثيمين رحمه الله
> ولاتنسي أن تقرئي في كتب آداب طالب العلم وهي موجودة ولله الحمد منها مثلا كتاب حلية طالب العلم. ولا تغفلي عن الأشرطة والمحاضرات الوعظية وخصوصا التي تهتم بتربية النفس وتهذيبها فهي من زاد طالب العلم الجاد .


جزااااك الله خير الجزاء أختي ربا ، استفدت من ردك كثيرًا
لكن هل أكتفي بقراءة الكتب التي ذكرتيها أم يجب علي حفظها ، أم ماذا ؟ ليتك تذكرين لي الطريقة الصحيحة للاستفادة من هذه الكتب

----------


## طيبة بنت الوردي

برنامج علمي مقترح لمن سمت همته لطلب العلم


http://www.mediafire.com/?dk7bsbupt1w3lmb

----------


## الحوراء

جزاك الله خيرًا أختي الفاضلة بنت الوردي ، حمّلت الكتاب وإن شاء الله سأقرأه قريبًا ،

وأنا بانتظار اقتراحات ونصائح الأخوات الفاضلات جزاهن الله خيرًا ونفع بهن الإسلام والمسلمين

----------


## سنبلة قلم

حيا الله الأخت الفاضلة صاحبة الهمة العالية ووالله لتقر العين حين ترى امثالك ممن يتسابقن في هذا السن لطلب العلم وفقك الله لنيل رضاه وزادك توفيقا ياحي ياقيوم 

إن شاء الله سأكتب لك كل ماتحتاجينه كمبتدئة وهذه القواعد التي سأكتبها لك إن شاء الله وصتنا بها ممن لها باع طويل في العلم وهي من طالبات الشيخ بن باز رحمه الله تعالى وموثوقة بعلمها احسبها كذلك ولاأزكي على الله أحدا

فقط انتظريني إلى أن ييسر الله لي واكتبها لك وإن شاء الله تستفيدين منها 

ولن يخيب ظنك إن شاء الله بأخواتك ففيهن الخير والبركة إن شاء الله ..

----------


## دعوة إلى الله

تفضلي اختنا الكريمه هذا الرابط عسى أن ينفعك 
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=85916

ثبتك الله ووفقك لطلبا العلم النافع

----------


## الحوراء

> برنامج علمي مقترح لمن سمت همته لطلب العلم
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-uds8q1bn_v...0/bernamej.jpg
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?dk7bsbupt1w3lmb


قرأت الكتاب ، والحمد لله أعجبني كثيرا ، ووجدت ضالتي فيه ، جزاك الله خيرا أختي الفاضلة .

----------


## الحوراء

> حيا الله الأخت الفاضلة صاحبة الهمة العالية ووالله لتقر العين حين ترى امثالك ممن يتسابقن في هذا السن لطلب العلم وفقك الله لنيل رضاه وزادك توفيقا ياحي ياقيوم 
> 
> إن شاء الله سأكتب لك كل ماتحتاجينه كمبتدئة وهذه القواعد التي سأكتبها لك إن شاء الله وصتنا بها ممن لها باع طويل في العلم وهي من طالبات الشيخ بن باز رحمه الله تعالى وموثوقة بعلمها احسبها كذلك ولاأزكي على الله أحدا
> 
> فقط انتظريني إلى أن ييسر الله لي واكتبها لك وإن شاء الله تستفيدين منها 
> 
> ولن يخيب ظنك إن شاء الله بأخواتك ففيهن الخير والبركة إن شاء الله ..




جزاك الله خير الجزاء أختي سنبلة قلم ، وأنا بانتظارك بفارغ الصبر ، ولعلك تقصدين الأستاذة الفاضلة رقية المحارب ؟

----------


## الحوراء

> تفضلي اختنا الكريمه هذا الرابط عسى أن ينفعك 
> http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=85916
> 
> ثبتك الله ووفقك لطلبا العلم النافع


بارك الله فيك أختي دعوة ، جعله الله في موازين حسناتك يوم تلقينه ، آمين

----------


## مدرسة بصائر

السلام عليكم

 أختي الفاضلة....
الرابط التالي هو منهاج التدريس في مدرستنا الالكترونية: https://spreadsheets.google.com/a/bs...UE9Wb01Md0E6MQ

أسأل الله أن ينفعك به

----------


## همس الجنان

السلام عليكم إختي الحوارء بارك الله فيك وزادك الله علما وحقق لك الله أمانيك آمييين يارب
أريد أن أفيدك بكتب أرى لو قرأتيهم فس تساعدك في تحديد مسارك 
هو الكتاب للأمام محمد الغزالي وأوصيك به فهو قمه من الروعه يرفع ههم طلبة العلم جدا بشكل لا تتصورينه أنحك به أولا 
ثم كتاب حراسة الفضيله لبكر بن عبدالله أبوزيدثم خلق المسلم للشيخ محمد الغزالي  ثم  شروط النهضه لمالك بن نبي
أختي هذه الكتب نصحت بها من أصحاب علم أن أبدأ بها أولا في طلب العلم وإستفدت ولله الحمد .
أتمنى تستفيدين منها أختي الغاليه .
أسألك الدعاء يا أختي والأعضاء المشاركين لأبي الغالي بالشفاء العاجل  .

----------


## الحوراء

> الرابط التالي هو منهاج التدريس في مدرستنا الالكترونية: https://spreadsheets.google.com/a/bs...ue9wb01md0e6mq
> 
> أسأل الله أن ينفعك به


جزاكم الله خير الجزاء يا مدرسة البصائر ونفع بكم

----------


## الحوراء

> السلام عليكم إختي الحوارء بارك الله فيك وزادك الله علما وحقق لك الله أمانيك آمييين يارب
> أريد أن أفيدك بكتب أرى لو قرأتيهم فس تساعدك في تحديد مسارك 
> هو الكتاب للأمام محمد الغزالي وأوصيك به فهو قمه من الروعه يرفع ههم طلبة العلم جدا بشكل لا تتصورينه أنحك به أولا 
> ثم كتاب حراسة الفضيله لبكر بن عبدالله أبوزيدثم خلق المسلم للشيخ محمد الغزالي ثم شروط النهضه لمالك بن نبي
> أختي هذه الكتب نصحت بها من أصحاب علم أن أبدأ بها أولا في طلب العلم وإستفدت ولله الحمد .
> أتمنى تستفيدين منها أختي الغاليه .
> أسألك الدعاء يا أختي والأعضاء المشاركين لأبي الغالي بالشفاء العاجل .



 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
أختي الفاضلة همس الجنان ، جزاك الله خيرًا وبارك فيك ورزقك العلم النافع والعمل الصالح ، وشفى الله والدك ، ورزقك بره

----------


## ربا

حاولي حفظ المتن وأعني به نص الكتاب ودوني الفوائد من خلال قراءتك أو استماعك لشرح ذلك المتن ثم اعملي لك جدولا خاصا بمراجعة ماحفظت من المتون ولاتغفلي عن الرجوع إلى تلك الفوائد التي دونتيها ، اقرئيها بين الحين والآخر لكي لاتنسيها.
وفقك الله أختي حوراء

----------


## الحوراء

جزاكِ الله خيرًا أختي ربا ، زادك الله علما وفضلا

----------


## الحوراء

أيها المسلمون ، أحتاج إلى نصائحكم ، فلا تبخلو علي وفقكم الله لما يحبه ويرضاه
وهل هناك بعض المحاضرات التي تنصحوني بسماعها ؟

----------


## همس الجنان

أهلا أختي الغاليه الحوراء :
نسيت أن أسجل إسم الكتاب للشيخ محمد الغزالي :
وهو (جدد حياتك) أوصيك ومن كل قلبي إقرئي الكتاب قمه في الروعه سيساعدك جدا أن 
تسيري وبكل تفاؤل وبكل مثابره بطريق العلم وبالوجهه التي تريدينها .

----------


## الحوراء

شكرًا لك أختي همس الجنان

الله يوفقك ويسعدك ويسلمك ويرزقك جنـــــــــــــ  ـــــات الفردوس الأعلى مع النبيين والصديقين والشهداء والصالحين ، وبإذن الله إن لم أجد هذا الكتاب في مكتبتنا سأقتنيه في أسرع وقت

----------


## همس الجنان

يا حياتي يا أختي الحواراء جزاك ربي عني كل خييير دعواتك لي بالدنيا كلها ربي ينولك إلي في بالك وهذا رابط تجدين به الكتاب بعون الله  http://www.4shared.com/get/SWWHorQs/__-__.html
 ما تتصورين كيف سعدت بفرحتك وبدعواتك الطيبه ربي يوفقك لكل خير ولا تنسيني من صالح الدعوات في صلاتك وقيامك لليل وكل عام وأنتي بخير مقدما على شهرنا الكريم رمضان ربي يبلغنا وإياكم الشهر أعوام مديده وعديده بكل صحه وعافيه وأمن وأمان وقوة إيمانأميييييين يارب يا أختي في الله الغاليه لك مني أجمل تحيه دعواتك الطيبه دخلت قلبي من أوسع أبوابه أسأل الله أن يستجيب منك دعواتك بارك الله فيك .
أنا فخوره بك وبمثابرتك لطلب العلم .
محبتك في الله همس الجنان

----------


## هدير

جزاك الله خيرا على حرصك 
أنصحك بسماع محاضرات الشيخ محمد حسان فقد أستفدت منه الكثير والكثير 
موجودة في شبكة نت كثيرا ولله الحمد 

حتى دروسه لا تخلو من الموعظة

وفقك الله 
بداية الطلب العلم 
هو حفظ كتاب الله وتجويده وإتقانه وحفظ المتون المتعلقه به 
وبعد ذلك إلى علم التوحيد مثل حفظ الاصول الثلاثة والعقيدة 
وأيضا كتاب حلية طالب العلم 
أقرئي في سيرة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم

وفقكِ الله
ملاحظة 
العلم خطوة خطوة فسوف تصلي إلى القمة بإذن الله

----------


## دعوة إلى الله

اختي حوراء هذا الرابط لموقع الاكاديميه الأسلاميه المفتوحه وفق منهجيه ويشرف عليها مشايخ معروفون فانصجك وانصح طالبات العلم بالالتحاق بها  وسدد الله خطاك وجعلك من اكبر طالبات العلم


http://www.islamacademy.net/

----------


## الحوراء

> جزاك الله خيرا على حرصك 
> أنصحك بسماع محاضرات الشيخ محمد حسان فقد أستفدت منه الكثير والكثير 
> موجودة في شبكة نت كثيرا ولله الحمد 
> 
> حتى دروسه لا تخلو من الموعظة
> 
> وفقك الله 
> بداية الطلب العلم 
> هو حفظ كتاب الله وتجويده وإتقانه وحفظ المتون المتعلقه به 
> ...


جزاك الله خيرًا أختي هدير ، وبإذن الله سأمشي خطوة بخطوة ولا أريد أن أكون عالمة في سنة ، بل أريد أن أكون عالمة بالتدريج
حتى أتمكن من العلم الشرعي ، وأفيد أمتي بإذن الله ، وإن شاء الله بحمل محاضرات الشيخ محمد حسان وأسمعها ، اللهم بارك في وقتي ووقت أختي هدير ووقت جميع المسلمين يا رب العالمين

----------


## الحوراء

> اختي حوراء هذا الرابط لموقع الاكاديميه الأسلاميه المفتوحه وفق منهجيه ويشرف عليها مشايخ معروفون فانصجك وانصح طالبات العلم بالالتحاق بها وسدد الله خطاك وجعلك من اكبر طالبات العلم
> 
> 
> http://www.islamacademy.net/


جزاك الله خيرًا أيتها الفاضلة ، سأطلع على الموقع وبإذن الله سيفيدني

----------


## الحوراء

> يا حياتي يا أختي الحواراء جزاك ربي عني كل خييير دعواتك لي بالدنيا كلها ربي ينولك إلي في بالك وهذا رابط تجدين به الكتاب بعون الله http://www.4shared.com/get/swwhorqs/__-__.html
> ما تتصورين كيف سعدت بفرحتك وبدعواتك الطيبه ربي يوفقك لكل خير ولا تنسيني من صالح الدعوات في صلاتك وقيامك لليل وكل عام وأنتي بخير مقدما على شهرنا الكريم رمضان ربي يبلغنا وإياكم الشهر أعوام مديده وعديده بكل صحه وعافيه وأمن وأمان وقوة إيمانأميييييين يارب يا أختي في الله الغاليه لك مني أجمل تحيه دعواتك الطيبه دخلت قلبي من أوسع أبوابه أسأل الله أن يستجيب منك دعواتك بارك الله فيك .
> أنا فخوره بك وبمثابرتك لطلب العلم .
> محبتك في الله همس الجنان


شكرًا لك على كلماتك الطيبة الجميلة ، أحبك الله الذي أحببتني فيه

----------


## ابو سعيد العامري

أختي أنت أعلم بميولك ، لكنني أُحيلك إلى :
المتون العلمية مُرتّبة بترتيب فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور عبدالمحسن القاسم 
بمستويات الأول ، الثاني ، الثالث ، الرابع ، الخامس
على الترتيب التالي :
المستوى الأول:
نواقض الإسلام
القواعد الأربع
الأصول الثلاثة وأدلتها
الأربعون النووية
المستوى الثاني
منظومة البيقوني
تحفة الأطفال
شروط الصلاة وأركانها وواجباتها
كتاب التوحيد
المستوى الثالث
منظومة أبي إسحاق الألبيري
المقدمة الآجرومية
العقيدة الواسطية
المستوى الرابع
الورقات
عنوان الحِكَم
الرحبية
العقيدة الطحاوية
المستوى الخامس
بلوغ المرام
زاد المستقنع
ألفية ابن مالك
تكرماً انظري لها في المرفقات
ثم ابحثي عبر google  عن الجزء الأخير فستجدينه بالعنوان السابق
====
فإذا حفظتي المتن فانظري من خلال الشبكة أو من ما لديك من الكتب إلى شرح مُبسّط له ، هذا يكون بداية لك
ثم ابحثي لك عن طالبة علم تتدارسين معها أو تسألين أهل العلم عن ما يُشكل عليك ، و أني لك لناصح إن كنتـــي
تريدين الفهم فعليك بكتب و صوتيات فضيلة العلاّمة محمد بن عثيمين رحمه الله ، فقد بسّط العم لطلابه تبسيـــــــطا 
إنما هو من فتوحات ربنا جل في علاه على ذلك الإمام ، وإن كنتي من ذوات الهمة العالية - وكذلك أحسبك - فانظري
مشكورة إلى كتاب الشيخ ذياب بن سعد آل حمدان ( المنهج العلمي لطلاب العلم الشرعي ) عبر هذا الرابط
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=66784

----------


## الحوراء

جزاكم الله خيرا يا أبا سعيد ، ووفقكم لما يحبه ويرضاه

دعواتكم لي جزيتم خيرًا

----------


## السيد فرج

:فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: 
الى كل اخ او اخت توريد طلب العلم انا ان شاء الله موجود فى خدمة الجميع 
يوجد موجلد ويسمى (بداية المتفقة ) للشيخ وحيد عبد السلام بالى حفظه الله 
ويوجد الشرح على الموقع للشيخ مفيد جداً للمبتداء و الله المستعان وادعو الله ان ينفع الامة الاسلامي وطلاب العلم  اللهم امين  اى استفسار انا ان شاء الله موجود لسهولة الاتصال 
masrawy_farag@yahoo.com
هذا الرابط يوجد فيه تفريغ للكتاب التحميل من المرفقات   و اسئلكم الدعاء  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: 
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=12332

----------


## أبو أنس المليجى

أختى الفاضلة ، عليكى بالتدرج ، وأنصحك بالجدول التالى : 
1. قراءة القرآن يوميا وقبل أى درس علمى مع المراجعة المستمرة .
2. تفسير السعدى ، أو تفسر الجلالين ولكن طبعة مصصحة ومضبوطة وعليها تعليقات لبيان العقيدة السليمة الصحيحة فإن لم تتيسر فيكفى تفسير السعدى فى المرحلة الأولى . 
3. فى الحديث عليك بالأربعون النووية احفظيها كاملة بإتقان واجعلى لها ختمة كالقرآن حتى تتمكنى منها تماما ، وعليك بشرح الشيخ بن عثيمين رحمه الله عليها سماع وقرءاة ، فإذا أنهيت الشرح انتقلى إلى شرح بن رجب الحنبلى رحمه الله مع حفظ تتمة الأربعين كاملة .
4. فى العقيدة عليك بالأصول الثلاثة حفظاً وقراءة شرح الشيخ بن عثيمين رحمه الله .
5. فى الفقة عليك بعمدة الفقة احفظيه وتناوليه باباً باباً مع شرحه ومن أفضل شروحاته شرح الشيخ عبد العزيز بن عبدالله الجبرين متوافر على الانترنت ويكتفى بفقة العبادات فى المرحلة الأولى أو الطهارة والصلاة (على قدر طاقتك) .
6. فى النحو عليك بالأجرومية مع شرح الشيخ بن عثيمين رحمه الله سماع وقراءة (ان تيسر حفظها فهو خير عظيم).
6. لا تشغلى نفسك بعلم أصول الفقة فى البداية حتى تنتهى من المرحلة الأولى من دراسة الفقة لتتصورى الفقة أولاً ، وكذلك علم مصطلح الحديث اتركيه للمرحلة التالية .
نصيحة : لاتتعجلى العلم بل تتدرجى فيه ولا تنظرى إلى المستوى الثانى قبل الإنتهاء من المستوى الأول وإتقانه ، فإن القفز فى العلم مهلكة وضياع للوقت بلا فائدة .
رزقنا الله الإخلاص فى القول والعمل .

----------

